# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  ProInversión adjudicará obras de proyecto hídrico Majes - Siguas II a fines de octubre

## gpacheco

*Lima, ago. 25 (ANDINA).-* A fines de octubre la Agencia de Promoción de la Inversión Privada (ProInversión) entregará la buena pro de las obras de afianzamiento hídrico y de infraestructura de irrigación Majes - Siguas II, ubicada en la región Arequipa, informó hoy el ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo De Córdova.  
Explicó que el proyecto Majes - Siguas tuvo algunas postergaciones debido a que se estaba determinando su balance hídrico, lo cual se necesitaba para establecer el cronograma del proceso. 
Por su parte, el Comité de ProInversión en Proyectos de Saneamiento e Irrigación (ProAgua) tiene previsto otorgar la buena pro del proyecto el próximo 30 de octubre. 
En esa fecha se anunciarán los resultados de la evaluación de las ofertas técnicas (Sobre N° 2) que presenten los postores precalificados, se procederá a abrir los sobres con las ofertas económicas (Sobre N° 3) y luego se adjudicará la buena pro. 
Los postores interesados en adjudicarse el proyecto podrán presentar sus documentos de precalificación hasta el 9 de setiembre y, en caso haya alguna observación por parte de ProInversión, podrá ser subsanada dentro de los cinco días hábiles posteriores. 
Las empresas o consorcios que resulten precalificados deberán presentar sus respectivas ofertas técnicas y económicas (sobres N° 2 y N° 3) el 26 de octubre. 
Por otro lado, De Córdova mencionó que el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) está a la espera de la versión preliminar del texto del reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos para proceder a evaluarlo y ponerlo en vigencia. 
Recordó que la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) está abocada a la elaboración de dicho reglamento y para ello ha realizado una serie de eventos en provincias para recoger los aportes de los agricultores que forman parte de las juntas de usuarios del agua.Temas similares: Artículo: Majes Siguas II: Rechazo unánime a la propuesta de Proinversión Artículo: Minag anuncia nueva convocatoria para sacar adelante obras de irrigación Majes Siguas II Artículo: MEF asegura que Majes Siguas II comprende obras para asegurar abastecimiento de agua en Cusco Artículo: Consorcio Angostura  Siguas se adjudicó concesión de proyecto de irrigación Majes Siguas II Canon Hídrico: La solución al problema del agua en Majes Siguas II

----------

